# Redmine Issue with Rails 3.0.0 Update



## bsd10 (Sep 14, 2010)

The recent rubygem-rails update to 3.0.0 breaks redmine, but there is no warning about it in /usr/ports/UPDATING. I hope this saves someone some time-I just spent a few hours with portdowngrade fixing the problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2010)

The maintainer may not be aware, please notify them directly or file a PR.


----------



## bsd10 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just sent the maintainer an email.


----------

